

The EFF launches a router project – and LWN reviews it - corbet
http://lwn.net/SubscriberLink/606906/b39b4a7eb67d768a/

======
nextweek2
lwn.net is an awesome news site, nowhere else on the Internet can you get a
concise insight into the design and development process which goes into Linux
and its distributions.

It has always reminded me of an open source academic journal that provide
insights into cutting edge technologies such as file system design, memory
management and networking.

